# Démonter HDD Western Passport et mettre dans Macbook Pro ?



## iScream (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste une petite question... Est il possible de démonter un disque dur Western Digital Passport 160Go et le mettre en remplacement de celui présent dans mon MacBook Pro ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2007)

Si c'est un disque 2,5 pouces SATA, oui, c'est possible, mais au prix de la perte de la garantie, et d'un d&#233;montage/remontage hasardeux si tu n'es pas habitu&#233; &#224; l'ouverture d'un portable.


----------



## iScream (26 Octobre 2007)

Merci.. Le pb c'est justement de savoir si il est Sata ou IDE...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2007)

iScream a dit:


> Merci.. Le pb c'est justement de savoir si il est Sata ou IDE...



Facile, de toute fa&#231;on, il est IDE, SATA ou PATA, c'est toujours de l'IDE-ATA (S pour Serial ou P pour Parallel). Pour les diff&#233;rencier, la connectique est diff&#233;rente : regarde la photo : en haut, un disque SATA (les nouveaux), en bas un PATA (les anciens) :




L&#224;, ce sont des 3,5 pouces, mais les 2,5 pr&#233;sentent des diff&#233;rences similaires (connecteurs plus larges avec plus de broches sur les PATA et moins sur les SATA)


----------



## iScream (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci, mais bon ca craint un peu, car le boitier du WD Passport est comment dire.. "scell&#233;" il n'y a pas de vis ou autre dc, si je suis sur je le force et dc, le casse, ou dans le cas contraire, je prefere m'abstenir et en acheter un autre... En tout cas merci Pascal, cela prouve encore une fois qu'&#224; Mac Generation, la citation "aider son prochain" prend un sens !  MERCI ! lol


----------

